# Life wasn't challenging enough. (new pup)



## bfunk13 (Dec 16, 2011)

We had a simple little life, 2 kids and a well trained border collie. 
Then we saw him. A LEONBERGER pup. We have actually been interested in these dogs for a long time, and i was hoping the wife forgot all about them. 
I saw in the paper Leonberger pups and i thought about throwing the paper away, but she already saw the add. 
They are a St. Bernard, great Pyrenees and Newfoundland mix then the St. Bernard bred back in. Males get 150-180 lbs! They are surprisingly mellow and sweet for their size. A gentle giant they say. Many are used for therapy dogs in nursing homes and love kids. When i went to look at the pups i met the father, he came around the corner of the house and stopped me in my tracks, calmly walked up and checked me out, hung out for a while and went about his way. Pictures do no justice to the size of these guys.
So impressive! These dogs have typical big dog health problems and a short life span of 7-10 years. But no reason not to own one.

Have i lost it for even considering such a beast?
They are very loving family orientated dogs. They say to socialize them from 8 weeks, so we have been all over, met lots of dogs and people. 
The pup is so far so good, a big lumbering bear already.


----------



## btuser (Dec 16, 2011)

Put a harness on it an use 'em to pull logs out of the woods.


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 16, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> Put a harness on it an use 'em to pull logs out of the woods.



There ya go.

I can't wait till my little 100lb wife takes him for a walk.

We are a bit stuck on names.
Moose, MAX and Bear are a few we are kicking around. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dix (Dec 16, 2011)

Ya gotta love puppy breathe !!

He's a cutie !


----------



## northwinds (Dec 16, 2011)

That's a beautiful animal.  Its poop probably weighs more than my terrier.


----------



## Dix (Dec 16, 2011)

northwinds said:
			
		

> That's a beautiful animal.  Its poop probably weighs more than my terrier.



LOL !! Terriers are big dogs in a small dogs body


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 16, 2011)

northwinds said:
			
		

> That's a beautiful animal.  Its poop probably weighs more than my terrier.




YES! My oldest son (6) was just given his first chore.....JK


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 16, 2011)

Um. Bfunk. You stink. I am so friggin jealous! I put a 5 foot high fence up around my yard, with gates, for my new dog! And my wife said no just before I got the dog. (That is putting it mildly.) She asked me to wait for a year or two until our youngest at the time was a little more independent! Well, it was hard to argue against that point. She was requiring all her time. And the other kids at the time were not going to help my arguement I guess.  ;-) I just showed her the beginning of your post and reminded her that one year had went by in August! This summer will be two years. "Just throwing that out there." I said.  ;-P 

Yes, as you can see my wife has some serious pull around the house. I have to give her some. She is great. And smart. My brother has a new puppy. Well, wait. I mean has had. He is now a year old I think. Boxer. Has been a pain right in the friggin ass for him and his wife. They are both dog lovers. Have an older Golden Lab, and a nice big house with a good size yard. But less than half the size of mine. They tried everything with this dog. Crate training, more exercise, less exercise, food alteration, etc., etc. It did not help. Sh!t on the floor, puke after chewing everything under the sun. Did I mention my wife is also smart. Maybe I should not get a dog!  :lol: I was always thankful every time I heard something like that happened and I did not have one.  :cheese: 

I was looking at G.S.D.s, Anatolian Shepherds, Leonbergers, Maremma Sheep Dogs, Great Pyrs, and a few others. The time will come soon. Somebody stop me. 

Awesome looking dog man. Did I mention you stink!


P.S. Oh. Yes, you have lost it!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Dec 16, 2011)

yikes    Beautiful dog.    Have fun.   I loved raising my pup.   Work all day with 100 kids who don't want to listen.   One kid at home who doesn't want to listen.   Then this little pup who would sit at the ready waiting for my next instruction. 

this was my pup (sheepdog) and my brother's pup.   Both 4 now.


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> Um. Bfunk. You stink. I am so friggin jealous! I put a 5 foot high fence up around my yard, with gates, for my new dog! And my wife said no just before I got the dog. (That is putting it mildly.) She asked me to wait for a year or two until our 3 year old at the time was a little more independent! Well, it was hard to argue against that point. She was requiring all her time. And the two twins who were 6 at the time were not going to help my arguement I guess.  ;-) I just showed her the beginning of your post and reminded her that one year had went by in August! This summer will be two years. "Just throwing that out there." I said.  ;-P
> 
> Yes, as you can see my wife has some serious pull around the house. I have to give her some. She is great. And smart. My brother has a new puppy. Well, wait. I mean has had. He is now a year old I think. Boxer. Has been a pain right in the friggin ass for him and his wife. They are both dog lovers. Have an older Golden Lab, and a nice big house with a good size yard. But less than half the size of mine. They tried everything with this dog. Crate training, more exercise, less exercise, food alteration, etc., etc. It did not help. chit on the floor, puke after chewing everything under the sun. Did I mention my wife is also smart. Maybe I should not get a dog!  :lol: I was always thankful every time I heard something like that happened and I did not have one.  :cheese:
> 
> ...



LMAO!
Well truth is, until your good and ready don't get one. 
They are a pain. I needed this like i need another ass cheek honestly. But, we started late in marriage and kids, so i suppose we are catching up for lost time. 
I have a 6 and 2 year old. And a great border collie who is so well trained i never leash her. A snap of the finger and she follows. We were just settling in and life was pretty routine. Ahh, we are good pet owners and he will have a good life here. I will keep you updated.

Dogs RULE!


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 16, 2011)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> Gasifier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are right about until your good and ready. But let's get this straight. You are never good and ready for a puppy.  :smirk: Never. Been there. Years ago. You are never.... Oh, ya. I said that already. We started late in marriage and kids too. What's your point! I am now behind you in catching up. What the f%(@ dude! I have two twins who are now 7 and a 4 year old. Life is routine for us now as well. Have to admit, it is nice, right now. Nice. Oh, now you just have to throw the picture in of your second beautiful dog. Now you are just pissin me off.   The one that is never leashed. A snap of a finger and she follows!  :lol: Good for you man. Enjoy. 

P.S. Don't keep me up to date on all the cleaning of the sh!t and the chewing of this and that. I don't want the downsides of the dog. Got me!?


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Too funny man!
So right about never being ready for a puppy.
The plan is hopefully this big overgrown meathead i just got will learn a few things from the older wiser border collie (sammi).


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Pretty dogs Kathleen. 
I understand about the training. Training smart dogs is a lot of fun and quickly rewarding.


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll tell you what Gasifier, we weren't looking or even thinking about a dog when a friend showed up at the front door with a puppy. (sammi)
True story, i would not let him in. I said "no thanks, come back later, without an animal" and started to close the door. Well i finally let him in and what i though would happen did.
The wife and kid fell in love with this furry little thing as it fell asleep in my lap and BAMM we were puppy owners. His wife would save them all if she could and this pup was the last of the litter and she had a plan, well it worked. Sent a collar and a bag of puppy chow.
Honestly, best dog and companion anyone could ask for. And good for my kids. Every kid needs a dog, come on man! LMAO!


----------



## Agent (Dec 16, 2011)

I say name him Hugo and always call him using a thick Russian accent.
Hope you have enough couch for him to sprawl out on!!


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't know which is more cute, your little girl or the pup.  Congrats!  Dogs are truly mans best friend.


----------



## loon (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow!! thats a beauty pup for sure   hope ya all have a great time together..

loon


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 16, 2011)

Gorgeous looking dog!

I'm ready for another dog once we get settled in the new place.  Lots of room to roam around there.  My daughter just had to put her sweet little mongrel down and we're all devastated.  She getting another dog right away (kids gotta have a dog), and I'm researching breeds along with her.  Gets lonely here when Lady BK ain't around.  I need a friend to walk the new countryside with.


----------



## ironpony (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a 120lb female St Bernard mixed with something else
great companion
lots of property to roam
thinks she's a lap dog
have fun


----------



## muncybob (Dec 16, 2011)

Large breed are normally BIG BABIES...looks like yours will be no exception. Holly is our 120lb female St Bernard, affectionate but has never-ever licked/kissed anybody...but she wants your attention all the time. If your experience is like ours, your older well trained dog(Border Collies are great) will help big time getting the puppy in line. Both are great looking dogs! Our previous male St Bernard(he got up to 155lb) was named Rockford...we called him Rocky. We did this without even considering our daughter's name which is Adrienne until one day a friend pointed out we must like Sylvester Stalone! 
We have had at least 1 large breed dog in the household for many years...also had Japanese Akitas. I want to name our next large dog something completely opposite of what you might expect...like Tiny or Oggie Doggie.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 16, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Gorgeous looking dog!
> 
> I'm ready for another dog once we get settled in the new place.  Lots of room to roam around there.  My daughter just had to put her sweet little mongrel down and we're all devastated.  She getting another dog right away (kids gotta have a dog), and I'm researching breeds along with her.  Gets lonely here when Lady BK ain't around.  I need a friend to walk the new countryside with.


Sounds like your closing went through. Congrats on the new house.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll tell you what Gasifier, we weren't looking or even thinking about a dog when a friend showed up at the front door with a puppy. (sammi) True story, i would not let him in. I said "no thanks, come back later, without an animal" and started to close the door. Well i finally let him in and what i though would happen did. The wife and kid fell in love with this furry little thing as it fell asleep in my lap and BAMM we were puppy owners. His wife would save them all if she could and this pup was the last of the litter and she had a plan, well it worked. Sent a collar and a bag of puppy chow.

Is sammi the Leo? Are you saying you saved this dog? As in adopted him for free!? No. You mean they suckered you into buying him by bringing him to you and exposing the utter cuteness factor and got you to pay a pretty penny for him right? Tell it like it is man. :lol: 

Honestly, best dog and companion anyone could ask for. And good for my kids. Every kid needs a dog, come on man! LMAO!
SHUT UP BFUNK!  :lol: My grandmother always said, "Every boy needs a dog." Well, I would agree, and adjust it to, "Every kid needs a dog."
Would make a cool christmas present wouldn't it? My kids would probably cry with happiness! Then my wife would....... :shut:


----------



## gzecc (Dec 16, 2011)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Battenkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After reading your original post again, I may have been premature. Sorry.


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 16, 2011)

He is beautiful. Unique, for sure. 

Our friends have a Newfounland/St. Bernard cross. She is amazing, and the largest female dog I have ever seen, 160lbs+.

We took in our second mastiff about six weeks ago. They are both wonderful. They came from a rescue, and are actually siblings. Very calm, quiet, sleep more than a cat, love the kids, always love attention. They are very protective. We've had the male since he was ten weeks old, and he's always slept in one of the kids' rooms at night. He also has a spot where he can watch both doors when he hears  a car pull in. He stands and barks a little and looks very concerned until he knows everything is okay. His sister had been here about four days when I had her over talking to the neighbor. My six year old walked over to ask me something, and when his dogs were all arond her sniffing, Hilda got very agitated and started her slow, steady warning bark. She would've put some smack down if she hadn't been leashed. They make me feel a lot less uncomfortable leaving my family when I'm gone overnight twice a week for work. 

There is something about the giant breeds. Mastiff, Newfoundland, and St Bernard all share some genes. They have similar qualities and temperaments. They do need some training and socialization. You don't want a 170lb dog you can't control. And then there's the slobber, and the hair. Once you've had one, though, you don't want to be without. Kinda like a cat stove  ;-)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 16, 2011)

The "experts" claim that a 2 syllable name is best- less likely to confuse it with a common word.  Max and Bear are 2 of the most common dog names this year- I'd avoid them for that alone (I'm a bahstid like that).


----------



## blades (Dec 16, 2011)

I hear ya, 2 springer pups. ( what the _____ was I thinking)  They are 8 months now. Still a bit of a challenge, but hey they almost have me trained!


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 16, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> The "experts" claim that a 2 syllable name is best- less likely to confuse it with a common word.  Max and Bear are 2 of the most common dog names this year- I'd avoid them for that alone (I'm a bahstid like that).



Experts also say a job for a dog is a good idea. I have thought about how it would be nice to have my new dog help out with moving the wood piles. Earn his keep, if you know what I mean! Here is something along those lines. I would want a little bigger cart. Those big dogs are really strong.

http://draftcartsfordogs.com/Services.html


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 16, 2011)

Hmmm- I don't see any that are shih tzu sized.  I'd end up pulling them IN the cart anyway.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 16, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Hmmm- I don't see any that are shih tzu sized.  I'd end up pulling them IN the cart anyway.



Get small cart, put shih tzu in it. Trailer it behind tricycle.  :cheese: That would be cool.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 16, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> The "experts" claim that a 2 syllable name is best- less likely to confuse it with a common word.  Max and Bear are 2 of the most common dog names this year- I'd avoid them for that alone (I'm a bahstid like that).



Well, my dad was no expert, but he told me that as well, way back when I was a kid.  Also, names with the long "E" sound in them seem to get a better response when you call them.


Starting from my childhood, all two-syllable names with the long E sound in them:


Gypsy - our family beagle

Lady - the sweet black lab on the horse farm I worked on when we got married

Sheeba - the insane black lab/dobie mix Lady BK got for me at the shelter.

Ollie - my great male golden who got hit when he was 8 years old.

Keisha - the dog love of my life for 14 years until she had to be put down.  Best little setter in the world, that one.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 16, 2011)

My brother has a golden that was diagnosed today with cancer and it looks like he'll be putting her down.  He's a damn wreck.  When his daughter was a baby- if she cried this dog would go sit near her and whine and cry all upset for her.  Serious sweetheart.  Anyway- you can tell a lot about someone by how they treat their dogs.  Rambling here- sorry to hijack


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 16, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> My brother has a golden that was diagnosed today with cancer and it looks like he'll be putting her down.  He's a damn wreck.  When his daughter was a baby- if she cried this dog would go sit near her and whine and cry all upset for her.  Serious sweetheart.  Anyway- you can tell a lot about someone by how they treat their dogs.  Rambling here- sorry to hijack



Well, I'll continue the thread jack just to say that I think one of the hardest things to face is making a decision to put your dog down.  My daughter just had to put her sweet girl down a week ago.  Sudden kidney failure, with no hope of survival.  When I got the news while I was making dinner, I shut off the gas range and laid down in bed and cried.  And I ain't embarrassed to admit it.  

I had a very strong bond with that dog (Evie... another two-syllable, long E name) and we have watched her on dozens of occasions.  Never a burden, even though she talked all the time in a weird, whimpering voice.  She was a shelter dog (part pit and part, we think, coursing breed), and had signs of serious abuse before they took her in.  They gave her all the love she could handle, and she turned out to be a wonderful family pet, with an ever-vigilant eye on the grandkids.  Funny how abused kids can grow up worshipping their crappy parents, but dogs just know if you're got a good heart.  Treat 'em right and they will have your back in a tough situation, treat 'em bad and they'll never forgive you.


----------



## btuser (Dec 17, 2011)

I hate my dogs.

It used to be just me and the wife.  Life was perfect, because I was the baby.  Then came the child and I was demoted to #2, then came the fur baby, and then the next fur baby.  Lately I find myself curled on the corner of the mattress, barely a sliver of blanket and banished to the cold corner of loneliness. I'm no longer lusted after for my body warmth as my significant other cuddles up with the trotting water bottles.  I'm depressed because I'm trapped in 4th place and I've got to wait for the 2 dogs to die, the kid to grow up and move out, move back in and then move out again before I get my spot back.

I want to be the baby!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 17, 2011)

Can that dog pull a plow?!


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 17, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> I don't know which is more cute, your little girl or the pup.  Congrats!  Dogs are truly mans best friend.



I should have been more specific, only the first photo is actually mine. I added the other two to show the grown up Leonberger. Sorry

Great posts!
Not hijacking, go ahead and post whatever you like.

Backwoods, don't know about a plow but one article i read a guy has his Leonberger pull him around the lake in a small boat.
They are strong swimmers and are often trained for water rescue.


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 17, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what Gasifier, we weren't looking or even thinking about a dog when a friend showed up at the front door with a puppy. (sammi) True story, i would not let him in. I said "no thanks, come back later, without an animal" and started to close the door. Well i finally let him in and what i though would happen did. The wife and kid fell in love with this furry little thing as it fell asleep in my lap and BAMM we were puppy owners. His wife would save them all if she could and this pup was the last of the litter and she had a plan, well it worked. Sent a collar and a bag of puppy chow.
> 
> Is sammi the Leo? Are you saying you saved this dog? As in adopted him for free!? No. You mean they suckered you into buying him by bringing him to you and exposing the utter cuteness factor and got you to pay a pretty penny for him right? Tell it like it is man. :lol:
> 
> ...



No Sammi is the BC. Brought to our doorstep one night.
The Leo was a pretty penny, but just the start of it. I have a budget now for dog food.

Get those kids of yours a pup for Christmas! LMAO


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 17, 2011)

:lol: Damn cute picture. Don't forget about the seperate budget for the veterinarian. His kids have to go to college to you know.  :lol: And there will be times when you feel like you are paying their way! I hope not or your sake, but sometimes that's what it feels like if your dog has bad luck.


----------



## Dix (Dec 17, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> :lol: Damn cute picture. Don't forget about the seperate budget for the veterinarian. His kids have to go to college to you know.  :lol: And there will be times when you feel like you are paying their way! I hope not or your sake, but sometimes that's what it feels like if your dog has bad luck.



I'm so glad I got Murphy as a puppy. Major depression going on, having put the old dog down @ 13, in September 3 years ago, and looking at Erins old gelding coming to his time soon, I got Murphy in October, at 8 weeks. Glorious and smelled for many years puppy breathe. It was love at first sight 

Helped me going through the gelding going down in December. Sucked.






Every once in a while, after rescue dogs, passed around dogs, strays (cat included, here   ;-) ), you just need a baby. 

Gasifier, get thee a doggie. Life's to easy to be this complicated


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 17, 2011)

If only technology allowed us to have the dog trained through the internet. I could buy dog, you could train it, which would have to include cleaning up after it. And you could have all the discussions with my wife every time she was not happy with cute little puppy. (baby) :lol:


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 17, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> If only technology allowed us to have the dog trained through the internet. I could buy dog, you could train it, which would have to include cleaning up after it. And you could have all the discussions with my wife every time she was not happy with cute little puppy. (baby) :lol:


I understand, just bustin' your chops.


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 17, 2011)

That little guy is gorgeous Eileen!


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 17, 2011)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> Gasifier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: bfunk. I forgot to identify who I was talking to. That was meant for Dix!  :lol: Don't worry about me, you aren't going to hurt my feelings that easy! :lol: 

Dix, when you figure out how you can do that for my pup let me know!  :lol:

P.S. I just started calling her Dix a while ago. I like that name. From Doing the Dixie Eyed Hustle.  :lol:


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 18, 2011)

Truth is if everyone in the house is not ready or up to having a dog, i would not get one either. You are doing the right thing. 
Nothing like "its your dog" you feed it, clean it, vet it, etc. Maybe the wife will come around someday. Or you could just have that buddy bring one over!


----------



## Dix (Dec 18, 2011)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> That little guy is gorgeous Eileen!




TY so much !! Never had a terrier before, totally different kind of dog 


Big dog pic 








Gas, most call me Dix (from my avatar), and some many other names, I am sure. It's cool


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 18, 2011)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> Truth is if everyone in the house is not ready or up to having a dog, i would not get one either. You are doing the right thing.
> Nothing like "its your dog" you feed it, clean it, vet it, etc. Maybe the wife will come around someday. Or you could just have that buddy bring one over!



She'll come around someday. I just said to her last night that this summer, when her summer vacation starts, would be a good time. Then I for some reason said, either that or a nice used UTV or ATV. I guess for some reason I thought the UTV would be a big help, and with all the kids we have keeping us busy at this time....  I could certainly haul a lot of wood out of the woods with it. I have access to a lot of wood that I can not get to with my truck. (Narrow trails and ruff terrain. And when the wife or kids need me and I turn the key on the UTV to the off position......... 

Just something else for me to consider.


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 18, 2011)

Minutes ago i was telling my wife "puppies are a pain in the ass!"
And they are, this Leo is much different that the BC as a pup. He thinks deer S*** is Alpo.


----------



## Dix (Dec 18, 2011)

Murphy thinks the same thing. No kisses if eating deer dung, lol !!


----------



## lukem (Dec 18, 2011)

I would name him Cletus, Jethro, or Lurch.


----------



## Mr. Brownstone (Dec 18, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> :lol: Damn cute picture. Don't forget about the seperate budget for the veterinarian. His kids have to go to college to you know.  :lol: And there will be times when you feel like you are paying their way! I hope not or your sake, but sometimes that's what it feels like if your dog has bad luck.



I have the pet insurance through VPI.  It costs about $400 a year for the middle priced package.  It covers most of the $250 that her annual checkup costs.  So you are paying about $150 for "in case sh!t happens" insurance.  Surgeries and hospitalizations are covered about 50-60%.  Money well spent with a labrador retriever, that is constantly getting into stuff.  Had some big medical bills with our golden retriever that preceded her.


----------



## woodmeister (Dec 19, 2011)

i say Leon, as in redbone- distingused name for a proper looking dog


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 19, 2011)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> Minutes ago i was telling my wife "puppies are a pain in the ass!"
> And they are, this Leo is much different that the BC as a pup. He thinks deer S*** is Alpo.



Hmm, ours go out looking for bunny poop snacks in the yard......and we have LOTS of wild bunnies.
Some of it used to belong to the deer too.


----------



## EJW1 (Dec 19, 2011)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> btuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ive always said my next dogs name will be Otto. I think it suits this dog also. BIG bark!


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 19, 2011)

Probably could earn his keep if you charged the neighborhood kids a dollar a ride on his back . . . and yes, I'm kidding. Neat dog.


----------



## tickbitty (Dec 20, 2011)

Name him Leon!


----------



## bubba3228 (Dec 20, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> I would name him Cletus, Jethro, or Lurch.



I like the name Sarge for him


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 23, 2011)

My Dad started calling him Dozer as in bulldozer. I think that might stick.


----------



## bubba3228 (Dec 23, 2011)

I like it, good name. Have fun and encourage the positive behavior, I am thinking it must help to have Sammi as a good role model. My shepherd mix male Otto just turned two and still is full of vigor, but is good listener. I wish I would have got him before my old girl Avoca had passed on, she would have been a good one to learn from too. 

Happy Holidays


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 24, 2011)

Someone is growing FAST!


----------



## Dix (Dec 24, 2011)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> Someone is growing FAST!



LOL !! Remember this day and this photo in 2 years !!

Nice shot


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 24, 2011)

I wasn't sure what we had done the first few days, but he is definitely part of this pack already.


----------

